# MAJ Dropbox 4.1 sur iPad mini A1432



## Lysami (29 Novembre 2015)

Bonjour,
Impossible de faire la dernière mise à jour de Dropbox 4.1 et de Facebook 44.0 du 2/11/15 et 19/11/15 sur iPad mini A1432 sous IOS 9.1
Quelqu'un pourrait m'aider svp ?


----------



## lineakd (29 Novembre 2015)

@Lysami, soit le bienvenu!
Voyons après ça:


> Efface les applications en mémoire sur l'ipad (celles qui apparaissent quand on réalise un double appui sur le bouton home de l'ipad) et fini par un "reset" de ton iPad (appuie simultanément pendant 10 secondes au moins sur le bouton Marche/Veille et sur le bouton Origine (home), jusqu’à ce que le logo Apple apparaisse.


----------



## Lysami (29 Novembre 2015)

Merci lineakd
Malheureusement même après un reste de l'iPad les 2 mises à jour s'arrêtent et on revient au bouton mettre à jour


----------



## Lysami (29 Novembre 2015)

Un reset


----------

